# Arnex 7733 Incabloc Chrono



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I just bought this and although itâ€™s quite a small watch by todayâ€™s standards (38.5mm dia & 19mm lugs) I love it.

The dial is lovely with the splash of red on the chrono minute register and the inner telemetre scale, which Iâ€™ll only ever use for calculating how far away the lightning strikes are in a thunderstorm.




























The crystal is nicely domed & it has the Valjoux 7733 movement. Time keeping is good & the chrono works perfectly.










The case looks to be the same as the Aquastar Deepstar.

I believe the watch is late 60â€™s / early 70â€™s but Iâ€™d like some help in finding more about this watch and Arnex as a wrist watch maker in general if possible. There is very little about Arnex on the web from what I can see apart from a little info about their pocket watches (I assume itâ€™s the same company).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> I believe the watch is late 60â€™s / early 70â€™s but Iâ€™d like some help in finding more about this watch and Arnex as a wrist watch maker in general if possible. There is very little about Arnex on the web from what I can see apart from a little info about their pocket watches (I assume itâ€™s the same company).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Valjoux 7733 and 7734 came out in 1969. They ended in 1978, and the design and tooling was sold to the Soviets. 

Later,

William


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats a beauty fantastic condition to :thumbsup:


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Andy

That is a stunner I saw it on SC TZUK but didn't have spare funds give me a shout if you decide to move it on 

Andy


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Lovely watch - congrats! :thumbsup:


----------

